

New Zeland High Court wants to see evidence against dotcom. US doesn't have any. - grecy
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120615/17485919355/new-zealands-high-court-steps-into-extradition-fight-over-kim-dotcom.shtml

======
baconhigh
"Zealand"

